# usb cd/dvd player

## rjw8703

How do I get gentoo to recognize a usb cd/dvd player?

----------

## smerf

Does your kernel see the device?

----------

## rjw8703

```

lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 045e:00e3 Microsoft Corp.

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 03f0:3005 Hewlett-Packard

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13fe:1f23 Kingston Technology Company Inc.

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0409:0050 NEC Corp.

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 054c:023b Sony Corp. DVD+RW External Drive DRU-800UL

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 045e:00db Microsoft Corp. Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 V1.0

```

It's the Sony Corp. DVD+RW External Drive DRU-800UL line.

----------

## smerf

Do you have usual scsi/scsi-cdrom stuff enabled?

----------

## rjw8703

As far as I know, yes.  Disk drives work, H/W raid works, Internal cd/dvd rom works.

----------

## smerf

Could you post dmesg output after inserting/removing the device?

With SCSI emulation, SCSI-CDROM and working USB subsystem after

inserting your drive device like /dev/sgX should be created by udev.

----------

## rjw8703

Is this better :-0Last edited by rjw8703 on Mon Mar 02, 2009 4:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smerf

Okay, I meant 'dmesg | tail' - only newest messages.... what about removing?

----------

## rjw8703

Removing cd:

```

dmesg | tail

[  329.908283] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 9

[  329.908285] usb 1-3: unregistering device

[  329.908286] usb 1-3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[  329.908291] usb 1-3: unregistering interface 1-3:1.0

[  329.908732] usb 1-3:1.0: uevent

[  329.908827] usb 1-3: uevent

[  329.934014] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  329.960013] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

[  330.064010] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 150ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  330.064013] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

```

Adding cd:

```

[  528.340817] usb-storage 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  528.340962] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[  528.341271] usb-storage: device found at 10

[  528.341273] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[  528.341345] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '010'

[  528.341406] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=054c, idProduct=023b

[  528.341411] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  528.341414] usb 1-3: Product: DRX-800UL

[  528.341417] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Sony

[  528.341420] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: DRX-800UL_MP_000D4DC

```

What is this dev called i.e. sda1 hda1, and how can I find it out?   I've tried mount and it didn't give what I was looking for.  hda is the internal cd/dvd player.

```

mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=continue,data=journal)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

/dev/sda2 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda8 on /usr type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sdb1 on /var type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sdc5 on /home/extras type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda1 on /mnt/c type vfat (rw)

/dev/sda7 on /mnt/xpbackup type ntfs (rw)

/dev/sdc1 on /mnt/xp type ntfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sdd1 on /media/sdd1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=0,gid=1004,umask=007,fmask=0117,dmask=0007,iocharset=iso8859-1)

```

----------

## rjw8703

Bump

----------

## rjw8703

Bump

----------

## PowerFactor

 *rjw8703 wrote:*   

> What is this dev called i.e. sda1 hda1, and how can I find it out?   I've tried mount and it didn't give what I was looking for.  hda is the internal cd/dvd player.

 

The device file will be named like srX.  If your internal drive is hda then the external one will most likely be sr0.  You should also get an associated sgX device but the sr device is the one to use for mounting.

----------

## rjw8703

Why isn't automount picking it up?  What else do I have to do so that linux picks it up when I plug it in?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rjw8703,

It should be /dev/srX, if its your first optical drive, it will be /dev/sr0

If you have automounting, it may mount the media when you insert it. Mounting is not needed for video DVDs or audio CDs, they are read using raw device access. For that, you must be in the cdrom group.

----------

